# Solved: Outlook 2003 address list will not display



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Today, I converted my PST file from Outlook 2000 format to the Outlook 2003 format and it works fine but tonight when I went to send an email, the Contact list displayed but it would not enter any of the contacts into the "new" email that I wanted to send. An error message appeared and it says;

"Address list could not be displayed. The Contacts folder associated with this address list could not be opened. It may have been moved or deleted or you do not have permissions. For information on how to remove this folder from the outlook address book, see Microsoft Outlook Help."

I tried every word I can think of to search for a solution in the help section and nothing worked or even seemed helpful. I have also tried to import address lists from various sources but that does not work because the list is already there but not associated with the Contacts list present in my program.

Any ideas on how to get my address list to work?

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *dmullen*

You may need to remove and reinstall the Outlook Address Book:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319901

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link

I printed the Microsoft page and followed the instructions. Even though it is from Microsoft and applies to Outlook 2003, their instructions were not accurate as far as options when opening the various tabs but I was able to delete the old account and recreate it.

It still does not show my list of contacts when I try to forward an email. My next step might be to reinstall Outlook 2003


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Not as accurate?
The steps mirror what my Outlook 2003 shows.

What steps do not match up for you?


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

When I get to step 4, instead of "address book" my screen shows my incoming mail server address (pop.west.cox.net). Then in step 7, instead of ''additional address books", it says "server type" then next is "internet email settings" and so on.

When restart Outlook 2003 (step 12) I do not get a folder list that shows "contacts" so cannot complete anything out of this stage.

I may just uninstall and reinstall Outlook and hope that this will cure the problem and make these items match up.

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Perhaps the option for: *View or change existing directories or Address Books* was not selected?


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

You are right. I selected the other one. 

This time, I made the selection you indicated and after that, everything worked out. It now displays the contact list.

The last part did not work as shown but it was not needed anyway.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## rehmann (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello:
I have the same error message. However when I click OK, a "select names" box opens. In that box there is a box that shows "Outlook Address Book" with a drop down arrow. The drop down arrow shows two "contacts". One is blank, the second brings up me regular contact list. Apparently I have duplicate contact folders someplace. I followed the previous instructions that were posted. When I go to view or change and click on change I get another dialog box regarding "contact folders". It says to designate a contacts folder as an Outlook address book go to the properties dialog box for the contacts folders. Apparently I have two contacts folders, one empty and one with my contacts. How do I find and delete the empty one and make sure I keep the correct contacts folder.
Thanks
Steve Rehmann


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *rehmann*

These steps are for Outlook 2003, if you have a different version of Outlook and these steps don't match up, let us know.
Click: Go > Folder List

This will reveal your Contacts folders and Calendars.
Open each Contacts folder you have, when you locate the empty Contacts folder,
Right click the Contacts folder: Properties > Outlook Address Book *tab*

Uncheck, *Show this folder as an e-mail address book*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

Open the Address Book:
Tools > Address Book
Does the correct Contacts list appear now?


----------



## rehmann (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks again for your assistance. That is sort of the direction I was headed but am not having much luck. When I click Go-Folders my personal folders list is displayed. However ther is only one "contacts" folder shown. I click on it and my contacts are displayed so I know it is the proper folder. I'm still trying to locate the "phantom" contacts file. Fort some reason could I possibly have two .pst files here. I am working in Outlook 2003 by the way. Sorry for not mentioning that earlier.
Steve Rehmann


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *rehmann*

After rereading your first post, you stated that you clicked the *Change* button when attempting to remove and reinstall the Outlook Address Book.
That is incorrect, you need to click the *Remove* button.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319901

To resolve this issue, remove and reinstall the Outlook Address Book. To do this:

 Start Outlook.
 On the Tools menu, click E-mail Accounts.
 Click *View or change existing directories or address books*, and then click *Next*.
 Click *Outlook Address Book*, and then click *Remove*.
 Click *Yes* when you receive the prompt to confirm the removal.
 Click *Add*.
 Click *Additional Address Books*, and then click *Next*.
 Click *Outlook Address Book*, and then click *Next*.
 Click *OK* when you receive the message to restart Outlook.
 Click *Finish*.
 Click Exit on the File menu to *quit Outlook*.
 *Restart* Outlook.
 In the Folder list, *right-click* the folder that you want to use with the Address Book (for example, right-click Contacts), and then click *Properties*.
 Click the *Outlook Address Book tab*.
 Click to select the *Show this folder as an e-mail Address Book* check box (if it is not already selected), and then click *OK*.

Open the Address Book, does the empty Contacts folder still appear?
If it does, we will need to give the Contacts folder you *want to keep* a unique identification so you can remove the correct Contacts list.
*Close* the Address Book.

Right click the Contacts folder:
Properties > Outlook Address Book tab
Change *Contacts* to *Contacts_Keep*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.










Open the Address Book.
Select the empty Contacts in the drop down field.
Tools > Options
Setup the *Contacts_Keep* file to show in the first two drop down fields.
Select the empty *Contacts* file in the bottom and click *Remove*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.










Close the Address Book and close Outlook.
Restart Outlook and open the Address Book.
If the empty Contacts folder still appears in the drop down window, remove and reinstall the Outlook Address Book once more.
Restart Outlook.

When you open the Address Book you will notice the unique name you had given your Contacts folder: *Contacts_Keep* has reverted back to *Contacts*.

But...it should be the only *Contacts* list that appears.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## rehmann (Jul 18, 2008)

Got it done! Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Woohoo! 

Thanks for letting us know your results.


----------

